# Kudi (XBMC) Dreambox



## Djtaz (26 Janvier 2015)

Salut, je suis un peu bloqué dans mes recherches d'où je vous demande de l'aide si vous savez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai donc un Apple tv 2 jailbreak ok avec kudi (le nouveau nom de XBMC) je vais donc dans vidéo add je recherche ma dream grâce a l'adresse ip j'ajoute le favori la pour le moment tout est nickel sauf que je vois donc bien mes dossiers favoris "chaîne sport" chaîne enfant" "cinéma" etc sauf que quand je sélectionne le dossier la je ne vois pas apparaître les chaînes ???

Si vous savez m'aider ? Ou si vous avez croisé un sujet sur la toile ca m'intéresse 

Merci


----------

